# colson chain driven



## volksboy57 (Aug 19, 2017)

Found this beast at an estate sale today. It needs a back tire, and a headbadge. I'll make the headbadge, since I don't have one already.
Is there a good place to find tires?


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 20, 2017)

You could place a "wanted to buy" post on that forum here for tires. There are a few CABE members that advertise tricycle size tires for sale from time to time. There's always ebay, too, although some tire sellers are getting a bit ridiculous on prices lately.

The seat that has been installed on your Colson is actually a streamlined Mercury (Murray) tricycle seat adapted to fit this larger trike. A juvenile size (approx. 8" x 9") Troxel seat with sewn on vinyl or leather top cover would have normally been original equipment. A Troxel black rubber topped seat could also be used and be appropriate for the age of the trike, although Colson usually used an upgraded sewn seat on these larger chain drive models. This would look great all fixed up and was well worth grabbing at that sale!

Dave


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 20, 2017)

Which badge should I use, aluminum or brass?


----------



## Rambler (Aug 21, 2017)

I would say use the aluminum because Elyria is missing the letter "i" on the brass.

Memory Lane Classics in Grand Rapids, OH has some tires of that type though I don't know if they have your exact size.


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 21, 2017)

Rambler said:


> Elyria is missing the letter "i" on the brass.



Ha! I didn't catch that. I'll make a new one!
Thanks for the info about memory lane


----------



## Bigmike78 (Sep 13, 2017)

volksboy57 said:


> Ha! I didn't catch that. I'll make a new one!
> Thanks for the info about memory lane



Do you make badges for others


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 13, 2017)

Bigmike78 said:


> Do you make badges for others



Yeah, sometimes. Just send me a message if you need anything.


----------

